# Finished Mesquite Hollow Vessel



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Ok, I got the hollow vessel finished. This mesquite came from Viking and Flat Fish delivered it to my door. Thanks to both. This vessel was posted earlier just after turning and will include one of the pics just after turning (last pic) and two finished photos. Just coudn't get a photo flaw out of the photo. Notice the color and change in dark/light on the upper right side of vase. . Looks like but this is not an actual fla in wood, just a lighting arrangement flaw that I tried to alter with light movements but just could never get it right. Vase is smooth as glass with about 30 coats of laquer then Beall Buffed. Came out very good I believe. Makes me ready to get out there and turn another soon. The PEG soaking and drying (cheated again using microwave) came out great with no crack other than the one at opening which was aready there from the beginning and no warpage. This mesquite is sweet turning and finishing.


----------



## Bruce Glover (Feb 22, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

You keep this up and your going to get real good at it.  Very nice piece.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

SK...that is very nice! Almost 'fluid' looking...incredible finish. Can I ask what type of laquer are you using or is that a trade secret? Great job. jg


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Great looking


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

It looks like one of the planets with the atmosphere swirling around. You could stare at that all day.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Great piece !!
LL


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Wow! That looks incredible. I love the way you get your finishes to turn out. Shows great skill. Ant that mesquite is some kind of bautiful.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

WOW - that looks great. Guess I need to send you some more Mesquite so we can have something else to drool over.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Just awesome ! The wood, the shape, the finish, all of it coming together to make an outstanding piece of art.

I don't know how you get that finish, but it's a head turner !


----------



## ladyfish (May 25, 2004)

wow, some more wood magic! beautiful

ladyfish


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

galvbay said:


> SK...that is very nice! Almost 'fluid' looking...incredible finish. Can I ask what type of laquer are you using or is that a trade secret? Great job. jg


Thanks all for the kind words. I used only spray laquer straight from the can. I used two full cans on this piece and my Ike special before used 3 cans. I only spray several coats, sand smooth and do the same over and over until it is glassy and then I finish sand and Beall Buff to glass.


----------

